# Fishing-King University



## Nick21061996 (2. April 2021)

Hi zusammen,
wollte mal hören, ob es hier Leute gibt, welche sich einen Kurs in der Fishing King University gekauft haben und wenn ja, wie die Erfahrung ist.
Bin Anfänger und würde gerne zum Saisonstart mit dem Hechtangeln anfangen, darum wäre vor allem der Kurs zum Hecht für mich interessant. Aber auch Erfahrungen zu den anderen höre ich mir gerne an.

Ich schau mir momentan viele Videos auf Youtube an, vor allem Lieblingsköder und Uli Beyer. Ergänzt der Kurs wichtige Sachen oder findet man alles zum Thema eigentlich schon auf Youtube?
Danke schon mal


----------



## Lajos1 (2. April 2021)

Hallo Nick21061996

nichts ersetzt die Erfahrungen, welche man am Wasser sammelt. Am besten ist es, wenn man mit einem erfahrenen Hechtangler losziehen kann. Ein Tag mit einem solchen birngt mehr als 100 Videos. Schau mal, ob Du da einen guten Hechtangler auftreiben kannst; und als Neuling, je nach Gewässer, mehr oder weniger Wurftaining vorher absolvieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## andyblub (5. April 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Nick21061996
> Am besten ist es, wenn man mit einem erfahrenen Hechtangler losziehen kann. Ein Tag mit einem solchen birngt mehr als 100 Videos. Schau mal, ob Du da einen guten Hechtangler auftreiben kannst; und als Neuling, je nach Gewässer, mehr oder weniger Wurftaining vorher absolvieren.



Nichts für ungut, aber das ist eine gewagte These. Mal abgesehen davon, dass nicht jeder einen "erfahrenen Hechtangler" mal eben griffbereit zur Stelle hat, ist dieser nicht automatisch auch ein guter Lehrer.

Der Fishing King Content ist super. Es gibt auch einiges von Fishing King (wie auch viele andere Erklärbärvideos) gratis bei YouTube.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. April 2021)

andyblub schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber das ist eine gewagte These. Mal abgesehen davon, dass nicht jeder einen "erfahrenen Hechtangler" mal eben griffbereit zur Stelle hat, ist dieser nicht automatisch auch ein guter Lehrer.
> 
> Der Fishing King Content ist super. Es gibt auch einiges von Fishing King (wie auch viele andere Erklärbärvideos) gratis bei YouTube.


Hallo,

dass da ein erfahrener Hechtangler nicht gleich zur Stelle ist, ist schon klar. Da muss man halt danach suchen. Ohne Fleiß kein Preis.
Das mit dem guten Lehrer ist etwas diffiziler. Ich selbst fische sei fast 60 Jahren mit der Fliege und bin auch heute noch ein ganz passabler Werfer - aber hierin (im Werfen lehren), bin ich nicht gut und ich möchte auch keinem zumuten, von mir das Werfen mit der Fliegenrute zu lernen. Aber wenn ich einen neuen Fliegenfischer mit ans Wasser nehme, welcher schon halbwegs werfen kann und ihm das mit dem praktischen Fischen zeige, geht der auch zu 90% nicht als Schneider heim.
Genauso ist es, wenn ich einen Neuling zum Hechtfischen mitnehme. Der weiss hinterher die guten, von den schlechteren Stellen zu unterscheiden und auch die ganz guten zu finden und auch wo welche Köder gut sind und wo andere besser sind. Ich habe da auch keine Probleme damit einem Anfänger die guten Stellen zu zeigen.
Natürlich werden ich mit dem an ein Gewässer gehen, wo es relativ leicht ist Hechte zu fangen, wegen dem Erfolgserlebnis. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass der Neuling schon ein bißchen werfen kann und dies ist erstmal Grundvoraussetzung und gelingt nur durch Training in der Praxis und nicht vom Anschauen von Videos.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nick21061996 (7. April 2021)

Ja natürlich wäre das die beste Möglichkeit. Leider ist der See ca 20km entfernt und ich war dort 2/3 mal ohne jemanden zu treffen, den ich mal fragen könnte. Will jetzt auch nicht immer auf gut Glück 20km fahren und bis Mai werde ich da wohl eh keinen Hechtangler treffen. Darum würde ich mich gerne so gut es geht alleine vorbereiten...


----------



## el.Lucio (7. April 2021)

Dann zieh doch bis Mai mal öfter mit der Stipprute los an den See. Dann lernst du den See schonmal kennen. Kannst gewisse Bereiche schonmal ausloten und weist auch wo die Futterfische sich aufhalten. Auf welchem Ufer meistens der Wind steht, wo Flachwasserbereiche etc. Wird dir später wahrscheinlich mehr helfen als die meisten YouTube Videos.


----------



## DenizJP (8. April 2021)

Oder einfach machen und nach dem Schein losziehen alleine 

Mir hat am Main bzgl Technik etc niemand was beigebracht (am Wasser) geschweige denn mir über die Schulter geschaut


----------



## -Michael- (9. April 2021)

Mir ging es wie DenizJP. Ich habe (hier in Österreich) 2018 die Prüfung gemacht und hatte auch niemanden, von dem ich mir etwas anschauen konnte.
Die Fishing King Videos und auch andere Clips waren hilfreich. Auch das Forum hier - ich habe hier viel gelesen.
Die erste Saison war richtig schwierig, dann hat es angefangen besser zu laufen...
Kurz gesagt: mit Versuch und Irrtum lernt man auch!


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. April 2021)

Die Filme von Fishing King sind wirklich gut und ihr Geld wert, allerdings ist es auch richtig, dass Praxis nur durch Praxis erlernt werden kann. Und wenn man jemand erfahrenen über die Schulter schauen kann, noch besser


----------



## Minimax (9. April 2021)

Natürlich kann kein Werk die Praxis ersetzen und schon garnicht das gemeinsame Angeln mit einem erfahrenen Petribruder.
Aber wenn dies mangelt, ist es nicht schlecht, sich Rat aus Anleitungen zu besorgen. Man muss den Internet Bezahl-Angeboten auch einmal Gerechtigkeit
widerfahren lassen. Seit 16hundertschlagmichtot mit Waltons erstem Angelbuch gibt es eine reichhaltige Literatursparte der Angelratgeber, von hervorragend  bis
unbrauchbar, und alle muss man kaufen. Jeder von uns hat ein paar Bände im Regal.
Wenn jetzt Online-Angebote aufkommen, ist dies nur die Fortsetzung dieser Tradition. Wenn ich bereit bin. für ein Gutes Buch, gutes Geld zu zahlen, dann ists nur fair, für einen guten Onlinekurs das gleiche zu tun.
Ich bin immer noch Einzelangler, der sich in den letzten Jahren das meiste über Bücher und Medien, und dann vor allem über den Austausch im Ükel selbst beibringen musste. Es hat gereicht, das ich meine Fische finden und fangen kann, und Spass Freude und Gute Fische aus meinem Hobby beziehen kann.

Ich denke es gibt da kein entweder oder, sondern nur "auch" und "und". Der Leidenschaftlich entbrannte Amateur und Liebhaber holt sich Wissen, Information und Anleitung aus jeder verfügbaren Quelle, Sei es der erfahrene Waidbruder am Wasser, ein Guiding, ein Buch, Blogs, Youtubefilme oder eben Onlinekurse.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Lajos1 (10. April 2021)

Hallo,

da hatte ich ja Glück. Bei uns durfte man damals, in den 1960ern, als Jugendlicher die ersten zwei Jahre (frühestens ab 12) nur in Begleitung eines erwachsenen Anglers fischen und da hatte ich bestimmt so zwei Dutzend "Lehrmeister", sehr gute, gute und auch nicht ganz so gute. Ein richtig schlechter war da nicht dabei. Da lernte man schon viel und nach den zwei Jahren konnte man die Verbandsprüfung (staatliche Prüfung gabs erst an Anfang de 1970er) ablegen und durfte danach allein fischen.
Da unsere Jugendarbeit im Verein ausschließlich im Training für das Casting (damals noch Turnierwerfen genannt) bestand, waren wir nach den zwei Jahren werferisch schon sehr gut bis gut und anglerisch schon etwas fortgeschritten. Natürlich las man da auch aus Büchern oder Zeitschriften aber dies konnte die Praxis ergänzen, ersetzen nicht.
Zum Werfen noch, es gibt schon, vor allem große Gewässer, Seen und auch Flüsse, bei denen kommt es nicht so sehr auf den genauen Wurf an, aber bei kleineren Flüssen sind schon mitunter Präzisionswürfe gefragt und die kann man nicht durch anschauen oder lesen lernen, da hilft nur Training. Spart auch Geld durch Verlustminimierung und bringt auch mehr Fangerfolge.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. April 2021)

Einfach nach der Schonzeit mal spionieren und schauen wo die anderen Angeln. Da sieht man manchmal schon wo eventuell gute Stellen sind und sparst dir vielleicht viel Zeit, mit selbst suchen


----------



## Trollwut (10. April 2021)

Zum Kurs selbst kann ich nichts sagen, aber zum Praxiserfahrung sammeln. Direkt nach der Schon/Laichzeit bietet es sich an Köderfischchen einfach nur ufernah zu zupfen. Man bekommt meist viele Bisse (Häufig auch von kleinen Hechten) und muss nicht viel beachten. Einfach den Köderfisch früh morgens ufernah ins Wasser werfen und etwas mit der Rute anzupfen.
Einfache, aber effektive Angelei, bei der man nicht viel Aufwand betreiben muss, aber dafür viel lernen kann.


----------



## thanatos (13. April 2021)

na ja in der SBZ war fast alles  aber nicht was das Angeln für Kinder betrifft
so bald man sein Stöckchen halten konnte egal wie alt da gings alleine oder 
mit gleichaltrigen ans Wasser . 
Nichts kann die Praxis ersetzen und Pleiten ,Pech und Pannen gehören dazu 
eine Fehler macht man in der Regel nicht zweimal.
Zu den guten Videos - na - Vorsicht - man kann sich etwas von der Technik abschauen 
aber meist zielt es darauf hin dafür brauchst du unbedingt und must kaufen ....
oder man möchte dich irgendwo hinlocken - achte mal darauf - zu welchem
Zeitpunkt der Film gedreht wurde - ist zu 99 % gedeckelt !
Ich wünsche Dir viel Petri Heil


----------

